

ScrumTotal – 100% mobile based ScrumTool - singhashok
http://www.scrumtotal.com

======
jcr
If this is ready for testing and something you want feedback on from HN, then
you really should edit the title of this post so it starts with "Show HN:" You
can access of the existing "Show HN" posts from the "show" link in the top
menu. The rules for doing your own "Show HN" submissions are here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

